# How to introduce birds?



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I've read everything I could here on introducing a new bird to an old one, but am still having some difficulty.

My male ringneck dove is somewhat aggressive and territorial. I got him a mate recently from a breeder (don't worry, she is housed in a separate cage right now), and have been having some difficulty getting them to get along. I have wound up working with them in the bathroom (I assume since neither of them have been in there before today, it isn't claimed as territory) and they did only slightly better.

What happens when they are together is the male bows and coos like he's supposed to. Then it depends what she does how he reacts. If she comes near him, he jumps on her back and gets mad and bites her neck aggressively. Then she gets upset and runs/flies away when she can get away from him. If she flies to a place he thinks he owns, he will laugh and then chase her away from it. 

They do just fine if they are about 3+ feet from eachother out on the shower curtain and pretty much ignoring eachother. That is about the only thing that gives me some hope that they will get along because they will sit and preen themselves with distance between them. 
They also came down together to watch me do homework for a while and didn't act up too much--too interested in my genetics book I guess. After a while, though, there were more shenanigans and each flew to their own end of the curtain rod.

Oh, and don't worry that the female is a male. She is so subdued and quiet (plus the fact that I got her from a breeder who was sure about it too) that I'm 85% positive she's a girl. 

What would you guys do to get them to getting along?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keep them in separate cages, but next to each other. If they are going to like each other, they will start paying attention to the other one in the next cage. Then put the cages close enough so that they can touch each other a little. If this doesn't work, then maybe they will never get along. If he is going to be so aggressive with her, then she may never like him. I think the problem is in his approach. Hopefully he will calm down some so she won't be chased away from him.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

This is normal behavior for an introduction of a new pair. Sometimes it is love at first site and other times they hate each other...for awhile that is. If there is no blood being shed, then don't worry about. Did you put a nest in their cage? This may help come the male down. He may be trying to drive her to a nest...and there isn't one. Give them a treat they really like so they will eat together...this helps bond them. Give them a pan of warm water to bath in or mist them both with warm water. They will preen their feathers after the bath or misting...preening together will help them bond too.

Dawn


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> This is normal behavior for an introduction of a new pair. Sometimes it is love at first site and other times they hate each other...for awhile that is. If there is no blood being shed, then don't worry about. Did you put a nest in their cage? This may help come the male down. He may be trying to drive her to a nest...and there isn't one. Give them a treat they really like so they will eat together...this helps bond them. Give them a pan of warm water to bath in or mist them both with warm water. They will preen their feathers after the bath or misting...preening together will help them bond too.
> 
> Dawn


No blood, fortunately. 
Yes, I did make a nest for the male quite a long time ago, but he prefers the doggy dish I put his food in. He's been taking old sticks from millet sprays and carrying them to it for months, even before I brought this little girl in. 

I can't put them side-by-side in cages because of lack of room. Their cages are across the room from each other and they spend all day long cooing at each other and eating at the same time and preening at the same time, so I guess that's a start. They were also preening at the same time about 3 ft from each other in the bath room.

I'll have to see if the female likes grapes. She doesn't like Ed's favorite treats: millet, so that won't work. Do you know anything besides millet and grapes that ringnecks like (that I can get in the winter in a cold area.) I already tried raw Spanish peanuts--Ed and the girls didn't like that.

It's too cold right now for baths (our heater keeps being weird, so I'm scared to get anybody wet), but I will keep that in mind in the future. 

As far as I can tell, they like each other, but he keeps scaring her by moving a bit too fast. (and being possessive of his bookshelf....)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> Did you put a nest in their cage?


So, do you put your birds together in the same cage fairly quickly? I've got them separated right now, cages facing across the room to each other.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

New update:

Ok, this might have been rash/irresponsible, but probably should keep this updated. 

So last night I noticed that the male was really cold (our thermostat is messed up and keeps deciding things should be colder than necessary.) My first instinct was that I should pick him up and cuddle him till he was warm and then cover his cage more. But then I thought about it. If I cuddled him, it would probably just encourage him to like me. He should be liking the dove hen. So I popped him in the cage with her so that they could keep each other warm. No fighting in the dark since they can't see--so I figured it would be ok if I woke up early and put him back in his cage.

Well, this morning there was a little bit of chasing, but nothing too fierce. After a bit they calmed down and preened themselves and were fine. Eventually the male started bowing and cooing and I saw the female kiss him on the neck. Once in a while there is a bit of chasing, but much gentler than before. I figured they were doing alright, and because of a bunch of snow I'm home today to watch them and make sure this setup is ok. 
If they do well today, I'll probably let them stay in her cage until I feel like he likes her enough to share his (much much larger) cage. How long do you guys think that will take? Are there any dangerous warning behaviors I should be on the lookout for? 

Thanks so much for the advice so far!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Update: 

They have been really good all day.  I even caught them preening each other. There has been no further fighting and they've been acting like best buddies. 

I think we're over the biggest hump. 
Now to get them really close before putting them in his bigger cage. (I want to be absolutely sure we don't have territorial issues.)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Update:

They're getting along wonderfully in the big cage now.  

(more pics here: 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f34/new-dove-hen-d-49779.html )

Here's a pic:


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a great update! I'm glad they're friends now.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, they're doing great.

It has been so cute, because Ed keeps trying to get her to watch him make a nest.


----------

